# Rear suspension level sensor needed



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I am getting a fault code for the drivers rear sensor that is very intermittant. It comes and goes at random. can't remember the code # but I have had the hardest time getting a replacement. I had a front sensor crap out 8 months ago and easily found the part online. Now I can't even find a front sensor, has the part been discontinued. 

I removed the rear sensor to get a part number. 8EO 907 503 There are another series of #'s but I think this is the one that I need. 

Can someone help point me in the right direction?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*How is that Sprint Blue ar anyway?*

Hey J,

I will email you tomorrow with a contact number at University.

I haven't been on this forum for quite some time.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The left rear self leveling sensor with linkage part number is 4Z7616571C. We have it right here.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Pete

I looked forever on ECS and couldn't find it. I ended up ordering #370 285 from ECS with an OEM # of 4B0 907 503 A, tried it and it didn't work. 

Returns/ exchanges? for the right part?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe the part you ordered is the level sensor that triggers the auto leveling of the headlights, not the suspension. f you search on our site and don't find what you're looking for, drop me a line. Not all parts are applicated - we have a staff doing this day-in day-out, but it is still time consuming. It looks like the sensor you need is the one I sent (OEM#4Z7616571C or ES#399007). I cannot approve returns, but you should have no problem doing so by speaking to our customer service at 800-924-5172.


----------

